# Puppy hiccups....Normal?



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

There normal right? Spartacus is 14 weeks old and has had 2 little hiccup bouts. Its adorable and I think normal but I thought I read somewhere that they could be an indicator of potential heart problems? Or do I just have puppy OCD?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Puppy OCD Every pup I've had has had hiccups....same with my human children at a young age!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's normal, he'll out grow it. Then you get to the burping stage, hopefully nothing else noisy or smelly from the other end


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

It's normal. Puppies get the hiccups a lot through 6 months of age. It's leftover amniotic fluid in the lungs that they are still trying to expel. Wolfie used to hiccup all the time. I haven't heard him get the hiccups in ages. He just burps all the time now.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's my post from a few months ago....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/136222-frequent-hiccups.html


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

totally normal and in my opinion it s adorable


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Very normal and they outgrow it before you know it.


----------



## olskool53 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this topic. I have a 13 week old with the same thing but she gets the hiccups all the time. I was worried too but now I know it is fine and she will grow out of it.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie was the hiccup king when he was a little pup.


----------



## lilmomma30.4.u (5 mo ago)

Wolfiesmom said:


> It's normal. Puppies get the hiccups a lot through 6 months of age. It's leftover amniotic fluid in the lungs that they are still trying to expel. Wolfie used to hiccup all the time. I haven't heard him get the hiccups in ages. He just burps all the time now.


 I'm a vet and you are giving false Information, fluid from birth is expelled within a week of being born, most of the time much sooner. If the fluid was still in the lungs at 5 months old the pup would have had pneumonia from it for a while. Please understand that hiccups come from an irritated diaphragm which can cause hiccups. Diaphragm irritation happens when food is eaten to fast or fast water drinking. If your dog is burpping all the time I would take him To your local vet to make sure he doesn't have an issue with his stomach.


----------

